# Forum Home Renovation Stairs, Steps and Ramps  Minimum stair width

## Gambier

Hi all, 
Building a set of internal stairs for a client. they want to fit between existing light steel joists. they want to make them 600mm wide. i know this is not recommended but i can find anything in the BCA on minimum widths?? any  suggestions? 
thanks

----------


## phild01

Know what you mean.  I think I read somewhere that 600mm is allowed to handrail.  Personally, if for general use, it is not a comfortable width especially with winders.  Suggest draw a quick plan and send to a stair co. for a quote.  They will know best the regs.

----------


## Gambier

ok cheers. might do that cause im also having trouble ftting them in the space required.
thanks

----------


## barney118

funny I dont think the BCA has a minimum width but a guide would be shoulder width, BCA has going and risers as far as I know.

----------


## Gambier

Yeah thats the problem ive had. Ive read people saying 600 and 750 but nothing in the bca. You would think thats pretty important

----------


## intertd6

> Yeah thats the problem ive had. Ive read people saying 600 and 750 but nothing in the bca. You would think thats pretty important

   It's 600mm between the handrails & handrails are only required in some situations
try this site http://www.ozstair.com.au/design-centre/bca-regulations
regards inter

----------


## phild01

> It's 600mm between the handrails & handrails are only required in some situations
> try this site http://www.ozstair.com.au/design-centre/bca-regulations
> regards inter

  That looks like where I read it.

----------

